# iWeb and Internet Explorer Problem



## sam90802 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok here's my problem, I designed a little site for my family reunion using iWeb. When I look at it on Safari or Firefox it looks fine. However when I look at it on MS Explorer it's all messed up. (www.jenningsbobo.com) I have tried playing with the site and republishing and no dice. This is my first time doing something like this and it's driving me insane. I would assume that the greater majority of my family is on PC and they are probably using MS Explorer. Can anyone offer some advice as to how I might fix the issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 29, 2007)

You need to simplify your css; you have a ton of convoluted tags in there that don't make sense, and inline styles that defeat the purpose and function of your css entirely.

You need to pick a layout and design your css around that. Looks like you have a 2 column centered layout with a header and footer. Picking the layout will help you organize the content without absolute measurements.

You have a lot of unneccessary javascript where css would do (ie. your links being the most obvious example). 

Go here to learn more:
http://www.w3schools.com


----------



## sam90802 (Nov 29, 2007)

I should have mentioned that I am VERY new to this, so I don't not fully understand that language. What does CSS mean?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 29, 2007)

Cascading Style Sheets. A CSS file directs the look of an entire website, you just call it up in the head of your html document. 

Go to that W3schools link I gave you. It explains all. Here's a more specific one to CSS: http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp

Where did you get your code from?


----------



## sam90802 (Nov 29, 2007)

First off thank you so much for replying to my post, I'm in the blind here.

See that's the thing, using iWeb not much of that is knowledge needed, well at least I thought, lol! I basically just used the tools in the program which are point and click for the most part.


----------



## sam90802 (Nov 30, 2007)

Natabasso - Your advice was perfect thanks so much.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 30, 2007)

Shore! You're welcome.


----------



## melblu2 (Oct 29, 2009)

hi all

sounds like you have been working through this problem for others.  am not a developer but am trying to help a friend resolve how the site she built in iWeb can stop fracturing in IE. the formatting shifts on both navigation and in content frames. any ideas for the lay person?

http://www.robynfield.com/www.robynfield.com/Home.html

thanks


----------

